# dont you just hate it when ur running out of ketchup?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

and you swing it around really hard to use centrifugal force to get it all to the lid, then you take off the lid and it splats all over you, the counter the wall only to find that since that happened there isn't enough for your burger. Then you look every where for those saved up ones from macdonalds only to remember you used them all up last time you ran out of ketchup??????? I know you must have ketchup on egg eaters will sympathize with my plight.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> Then you look every where for those saved up ones from macdonalds only to remember you used them all up last time you ran out of ketchup???????


Or they expired? lol


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

unfortunately I don't have any of those ketchup packets, my son always uses all of them, and I no longer run out of ketchup because my son eats it with everything... lol I have like 3 or 4 bottles in the pantry... and every time I go shopping I pick up another one... it all gets eaten... hahaha


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Or they expired? lol


unless its brown when it comes out.....................all is good.............expiry dates r for suckers......hahahhah besides everyone can use a good clean out once in a while............


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I feel your pain.....I'm a Heinz Ketchup addict,I couldn't eat eggs without Ketchup.I usually have 3 Lrg Size bottles on hand,I buy 1 everytime I go grocery shopping and just make sure I rotate! I'd say I go through 1.5-2 litres a month easy, (I need help ).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I but the big can of heinz ketchup myself, my 13 year old boy LOVES ketchup so i always have some....always


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i too am an admitted ketchup addict but i am too cheap to buy more than 1 bottle at a time. i like to live life on the ragged edge of disaster. I often thought a guide to restaraunts that serve only heinz ketchup would be a good phone application. especially for fish and chip places.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ketchup meh.. soso 

but HOT sauce is something that will stop me from eating the food I JUST made and forgot there was no more hot sauce. 
some food taste completely bland without hot sauce.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahhaha......so true. like a sandwich without butter........................


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm not a huge fan of ketchup, which means i nearly always have some. next time you find yourself in dire need you can always shoot me a pm and i'll run some over. provided of course that you're willing to share the target.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahha.......i just may do that. i am usually down to toast by the end of the month and ketchup is one of my favorite things for toast.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I use ketchup for everything... It's when it goes fizzy is when you know its not good anymore lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My friend who works in the prison says that the inmates used to make homebrew out of fermented ketchup. (blah!!!) They had to ration it.

Here's a cautionary rhyme for you ketchup eaters:

When you tip the ketchup bottle
First will come a little,
Then a lot'll.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

all food sucks without franks 
I PUT THAT ISH ON EVERYTHING, literally just about everything.


BaoBeiZhu said:


> ketchup meh.. soso
> 
> but HOT sauce is something that will stop me from eating the food I JUST made and forgot there was no more hot sauce.
> some food taste completely bland without hot sauce.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually switched from regular franks to the buffalo wings franks... Omg that stuff is d-lish!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 for hot sauce. Frank's is great!

I'm a salsa addict myself...I prefer using salsa over ketchup for most foods.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

BBQ sauce man myself. I think I have over 20 different types in my fridge currently. One for every occasion.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............bbq sauce


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ketchup is good but I also like mustard mmm yumm


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One bottle lasts us months at our house. Ketchup is basically red sugar syrup with some tomato essence in it to appeal to our inner "health nut" 

But yeah, fries without ketchup (unless there's gravy) just isn't the same. 

Kathie, next time the bottle gets low, store it upside down and that way you don't have to do the twirly-bird centrifuge move anymore. Let gravity be your friend.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have theory about the inner health nut. did you know Clinton made ketchup the 3rd required vegatable in schools to bring meals up to snuff nutritionally? It does have some cancer fighting chemical in the tomatoes but my real theory is that cholesterol will get you b4 cancer so i always counter balance my fat intake by drinking pepsi with everything being that the acid in pepsi will stop the fat from solidifying.......................just sayin..................................lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i have theory about the inner health nut. did you know Clinton made ketchup the 3rd required vegatable in schools to bring meals up to snuff nutritionally? It does have some cancer fighting chemical in the tomatoes but my real theory is that cholesterol will get you b4 cancer so i always counter balance my fat intake by drinking pepsi with everything being that the acid in pepsi will stop the fat from solidifying.......................just sayin..................................lol


hahhahahahha oooook


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> did you know Clinton made ketchup the 3rd required vegatable in schools to bring meals up to snuff nutritionally?


The scary part is that considering the average North American diet, it might have been a slight improvement. But Anthony is correct, check out the sugar content on ketchup some time. Ick.


----------

